# Aquarium sand in a betta tank?



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry for all the posts latley, stil learning the whole process of betta keeping ect.
I was wondering if using sand in a betta tank would be any good, i hear it kills them more then people think, cause alot of bettas end up scavanging on the ground for food ect and eat the sand.
So just wondering what your opnions on the best substrate would be thanks heaps!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am a black sand addict I never have had any problems with it killing betta. It is also great to grow plants in and I just love the way it looks. And waste always sits on the top of the sand so it takes a lot to keep it nice but I feel its worth it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Fish in general have the ability to sift through sand filtering it across their gill plates for food items....I have been keeping Betta with sand substrate for many years and even spawn them with it without any problems related to ingestion of sand even with them picking up tiny eggs and fry on it...


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Fish in general have the ability to sift through sand filtering it across their gill plates for food items....I have been keeping Betta with sand substrate for many years and even spawn them with it without any problems related to ingestion of sand even with them picking up tiny eggs and fry on it...


Awsome thanks for that!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your welcome...also....start all the new threads and ask all the questions you need...thats what forums are for....


----------

